# Meerforelle - Hornhecht wann am besten?



## gerstmichel (3. Mai 2005)

Hi all,

mal 'ne Frage, die meinen Frust schmälern könnte...;+ 

Wenn ich mit einer Wathose auf MeFo oder Horni gehen möchte, an welcher Tageszeit ist man denn am erfolgreichsten?

Zuletzt habe ich es von Morgens 0530 bis 0930 versucht, ohne auch nur das Gefühl gehabt zu haben ein Fisch sei in der Nähe gewesen...|gr: 

Gibt es da bessere Fangplätze als Sierksdorf? (Natürlich:q , aber wo sind denn die?;+ )

Kann man nicht sowas wie eine Tabelle hier reinhauen?

Uhrzeit von/bis / Ort / Fisch / Köder

Oder so ähnlich...


----------



## mot67 (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Meerforelle - Hornhecht wann am besten?*

hornis sind noch nicht voll da, wie du in den threads im postleitzahlenforum 1+2 lesen kannst, z.b. hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=51070

und eine meerforelle fängt man leider nicht jedesmal, wenn man grad mal lust hat eine zu fangen 

wenn der hornhecht voll da ist, wird man schwer ohne hornhecht nach hause gehen, wobei ich dir zum hornhechtangeln eher spirolino oder wasserkugelmontage mit heringsfetzen empfehlen würde. 

gruss mot


----------



## gerstmichel (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Meerforelle - Hornhecht wann am besten?*

Hi mot,

"und eine meerforelle fängt man leider nicht jedesmal, wenn man grad mal lust hat eine zu fangen "

is schon klar. :g  Aber dennoch kann es sein, dass es bevorzugte Beisszeiten, Wetterlagen, Winde gibt, oder etwa nicht?

Der Dorsch, kommt ja auch besser unter Land, wenn der Wind von See kommt und es dämmert, der Dä-Do eben...#t


----------



## Blauortsand (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Meerforelle - Hornhecht wann am besten?*

Meerforellen beißen bevorzugt in den Abend- und Morgenstunden momentan aber man kann sich da nie sicher sein!



> Wenn ich mit einer Wathose auf MeFo oder Horni gehen möchte, an welcher Tageszeit ist man denn am erfolgreichsten?



Ich würde aber Blinker oder Fliegen einsetzen, dass die auf Wathosen beißen habe ich bislang noch nicht gehört oder gesehen!


----------



## Haeck (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Meerforelle - Hornhecht wann am besten?*



			
				gerstmichel schrieb:
			
		

> Zuletzt habe ich es von Morgens 0530 bis 0930 versucht, ohne auch nur das Gefühl gehabt zu haben ein Fisch sei in der Nähe gewesen...



kein wunder du warst zu spät am wasser !!! die fische jagen bereits vor dem ersten licht bis zur morgen dämmerung in ufernähe und zischen wieder ab. 
das heißt konkret für dich, das du um 4 uhr bereits am wasser sein solltest, denn um 5 Uhr dämmert es bereits schon, auch wenn nur leicht. 
...und nicht gleich ins wasser latschen...

http://www.ifm.uni-kiel.de/fb/fb1/me/kieldaten/g-see6.html

mfg

haeck


----------



## Broder (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Meerforelle - Hornhecht wann am besten?*

Moin,
wir haben gerade mal 8 Grade Wassertemperatur da kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das die Meerforelle nur Abens und Morgens anzutreffen ist allerdings kommen in dieser Zeit die Fische näher ans Ufer um zu fressen (hatte zwei Nachläufer einmal Vormittags bei voller Sonne - sehr schön anzusehen und einen Aussteiger dann Nachmittags auch nochmal einen Nachläufer am Nachmittag aber immer auf dem Modell das nem Sandaal ähnelt) bedecktes Wetter ist genauso gut wie Dämerung und auflandigen Wind und aufgewühltes Wasser suchen.
 |wavey:
5:30 h den Blinker/Wobbler im Wasser dh mind 4:30 Aufstehen dann ohne Fisch das würde bei mir den Frustfaktor nur unnötig in die Höhe treiben  ... das mache ich nicht weil dann einfach der Schlaf fehlt um den ganzen Tag in dieser Zeit, dh  Anfang Mai bei 8 Grad Wassertemperatur zu fischen, was meiner Meinung nach die Chance auf Mefo wesentlich erhöht ist verschiedene Angelplätze für je 2- 3 Stunden "antesten" (die Meerforelle ist nicht überall) und die Pausen für einen Platzwechsel und Kaffeepäuschen im Auto zu nutzen  #6


----------



## sunny (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Meerforelle - Hornhecht wann am besten?*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde aber Blinker oder Fliegen einsetzen, dass die auf Wathosen beißen habe ich bislang noch nicht gehört oder gesehen!



Hähähähä :q    #6 . Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.


----------



## Broder (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Meerforelle - Hornhecht wann am besten?*

Ja und ich hätte dazu auch eine ganz spezielle Antwort - aber nicht hier .... see you at the water! |wavey:


----------



## gerstmichel (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Meerforelle - Hornhecht wann am besten?*

Na, Danke erstmal,|wavey: 

Das sind ja schon mal ein paar Tips, die es zu testen gilt...#h 

Wir sehen uns vielleicht dann ja.

Und mal sehen ob ich nicht doch was auf Wathose fange...:q 

Grüsse #6


----------

